# physical therapy for my elbow



## Hollywood (Dec 12, 2009)

i tried to search the web for some exercises to do to gain back my range of motion in my elbow but i couldn't find anything. it is stiff from being fractured and i can't straighten it the whole way. the doctor said to slowly fill up a bucket with water and thats all the advice he gave me. wondering if anyone knows what other type of exercises to do. preferably ones where i don't have to waste water.


----------



## oldmanLee (Dec 12, 2009)

Get either a very long heavy rubberband,or a bunch of small ones that you can link together.You want to have it strong enough that you have to work to streach it.Loop one end over your foot on the side that you have the fractured arm,grasp the other end;and stretch repeatedly.Worked for me when I wound up with an 8" slash wound to my right arm,but be gentle when you start,and also strech the other arm as well,increces your muscle tone and flexibility.Do watch out however,you can develop "Popeye Syndrome",vastly overdeveloped forearms!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 31, 2010)

oh oh! i just broke my radial head elbow and humorous and wrist as well and im doing physical therapy actually . so if u have a rolling pin around grab it put ur wrist on it and roll ur arm down it extending as far as u can go keep doing it. u can also take like a sumwhat elastic rope type thing hang it above u somehow and take an end in each hand and pull down on one side letting ur other arm go up/ do that as long as u want to. umm u can also take like a can of beans or something in ur hand of that weight have ur elbow off of like a ledge not on it but off and just extend ur arm our with them can and let it hang like that u will stretch ur tendons like that. i tore my ligaments and muscle and all tht crap so i cant straighten my arm yet either but that stuff works! good luck!!!!! also if u want i can send u a commpression cuff to reduce swelling in the joint. u might not think there is swelling in the joint but even after bones r healed its a good few months of swelling in the joint. so if ya want i can send ya one no charge at all. just pm me.
anyhoo good luck!!!!


----------

